# Devils own nozzles with Snow Kit



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

Wondering if I can use the devils own nozzles with my Snow Performance kit. It seems most of the nozzle sizes from DO are right in between the ones from Snow so I thought it might be a nice option for tuning instead of messing around with the pump speed. Just trying to get a feel from people that may have experience with both products and/or anyone that has tried swapping between the two already.


----------

